# White Bread or Brown bread?



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=23215

Hi,

I posted the above thread on 28/11/11 @ 0317pm, asking what sort of bread you all have. 

Really i would like to ask whether you have white bread or brown?

*Gill*


----------



## Copepod (Nov 30, 2011)

I usually eat granary bread (because I prefer bread with bits!), but if it's not available, will eat white bread, with brown bread as last choice, because it's often just coloured white bread, and I don't like wholemeal bread.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 30, 2011)

Copepod said:


> I usually eat granary bread (because I prefer bread with bits!), but if it's not available, will eat white bread, with brown bread as last choice, because it's often just coloured white bread, and I don't like wholemeal bread.



I'm with Copepod, but usually make my own (well, my machine makes it, I just throw the ingredients in!).

I wouldn't give white bread houseroom ... it's evil stuff!

Andy


----------



## Copepod (Nov 30, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I'm with Copepod, but usually make my own (well, my machine makes it, I just throw the ingredients in!).
> 
> I wouldn't give white bread houseroom ... it's evil stuff!
> 
> Andy



But, just occasionally, crunchy Franch bread is a real treat! Apart from that, what my partner makes in his machine is great. Like most people who have overwintered in Antarctica, he learned to make bread for the entire station while on night watch duties.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Nov 30, 2011)

My #1 choice is homemade (usually from a wrights mix -granary/ mixed grain, or a mixture from several packets) - I make rolls.

#2 choice - a seeded or granary loaf (usually go for a small presliced one, and freeze it)

#3 - a really good  wholemeal (I do like allinsons extra tasty)

#4 - cheap pre sliced white- it is pretty awesome toasted!

French bread is lethal - puts my BGs right up!

and I don't like the taste of 50/50 or best of both! used to love mighty white though!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 30, 2011)

Copepod said:


> But, just occasionally, crunchy Franch bread is a real treat! Apart from that, what my partner makes in his machine is great. Like most people who have overwintered in Antarctica, he learned to make bread for the entire station while on night watch duties.



Actually, I have to admit that a properly baked white loaf is an important constituent in a crispy bacon with brown sauce sandwich.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 30, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Actually, I have to admit that a properly baked white loaf is an important constituent in a crispy bacon with brown sauce sandwich.



Your correct........


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Your correct........



 Definitely!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 30, 2011)

90% Burgen Soya and Linseed 
10% other treat type varieties (olive bread/french stick/sun dried tomato)


----------



## FM001 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothing else but Burgen except when Mrs makes home-made soup and buys a french stick.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2011)

Adore French bread .... always buy the ones that are light in weight for their size, that means they have a lot of 'holes'.  Fill the holes with Normandy butter, or almost liquid Brie, or celery remoulade and lay the (smoked) ham on top of the now flat surface - or, well - anything at all!

Never found any brown bread in France that I liked anyway plus it's so expensive it's ridiculous, and their sliced bread is dire!

Crap bacon sandwiches and useless for eggy bread though.  (But brioche is excellent for Marmalade puddings!)  Sorry, but when I'm whizzing about doing stuff on holiday, I can eat things that would send me into orbit otherwise!

Warburtons white medium sliced here, but I don't eat that much of it anyway!


----------



## schmeezle (Dec 1, 2011)

Mostly eat......multi-grain in form of English muffin, then rye then whole wheat.


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 1, 2011)

Granary or homemeal or nutty seeded bread , anything apart from white or brown


----------



## HelenM (Dec 1, 2011)

> Adore French bread .... always buy the ones that are light in weight for their size, that means they have a lot of 'holes'. Fill the holes with Normandy butter, or almost liquid Brie, or celery remoulade and lay the (smoked) ham on top of the now flat surface - or, well - anything at all!
> 
> Never found any brown bread in France that I liked anyway plus it's so expensive it's ridiculous, and their sliced bread is dire!



I do the opposite, if I have to buy white bread in France, I buy pain de campagne, very heavy, dense and because contains coarser flours and sourdough much lower GI than fluffy baguette. You do risk your teeth on the crust though because where we live it is very hard. (in the past when they baked once a week, it needed lots of hard crust kept the bread fresh)

Normally I buy multicereal with lots of seeds or walnut or almond bread. They are relatively expensive but at least they last a couple of days(unlike baguette which is hard by the end of the day) 
Sliced bread in France is, as you say horrible, has a sell by date of at least three months  and usually has a label that reads like a chemical experiment.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2011)

I have found a nice sourdough bread at Tesco. It's La Brea Sourdough Oval round, at 100g it's 51g Carbs (0.5 if sugar) 248 kcal 0.94 fat 0.19 Sat Fat. I can get 4 slices for 100g (so 2 for 50g!)

A nice tasty bread fix and didn't affect my BG levels much


----------

